# Choosing a loose mineral



## ladyluck (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello my fellow goat peoples!:dance::dance:
This is my first year with goats and my first post here, here goes...

Is there a loose mineral out there that does not have molasses in it?
Is there a good reason for having molasses in the mineral? I've heard in one of the many goat books I've read, (I don't know which one...I've been digging and now I can't find it) that molasses can block absorption of other minerals/vitamins. Any one know if this is true?

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What minerals can you get in your area?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to TGS! 
I did not know there are loose minerals with molasses. There are some blocks that have it though.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

I didn't know molasses blocks anything what if you have a block as well as loose is that just wasting money? It's what I've been doing and didn't realize it was a nono-


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is wasting money to have both. You can stop buying the blocks. Don't throw out the current one. Let them finish it up.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Great to know, thanks!


----------



## ladyluck (Jul 7, 2015)

I first had some Sweetlix meatmaker shipped to me. The girls seem to like it and all but I was still looking to see if there was something better. I first noticed ithe molasses at my local farm store. They had only blocks of cattle or goat/sheep licks. I knew blocks were a no no, so I was looking at the Hoeggers mineral and they also have molasses. Then I checked the label for meatmaker and it too has molasses. So, I'm still on the hunt but I wonder if it's even worth it? Does the molasses matter? I've heard molasses is not good from people who don't do sweet feed and I think I agree.:shrug: I dont feed the sweet feed anymore because they were going through soooooo much baking soda. I switched them to straight oats on the milk stand with a touch of boss and the baking soda seems to last forever now.


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

I use Manna Pro loose minerals. I put out about l/2 cup daily and let them finish it up before adding more as it clumps and gets stale pretty easily and they won't eat it. Use loose minerals free choice, put it in a feeder on the inside of your dry place for your goats. Also put out some free choice baking soda. You can buy 25 or 50 lb. bags at your feed store or Tractor Supply. It won't go bad. I keep all my stuff in 5 gallon buckets with a good tight lid. 

Forget the blocks, goats don't have top teeth and can't get much from a block. They much prefer the loose stuff.

I put out a product called Goat 20 N. It's a tub. My husband built a holder for it in the barn with slats around it to keep kids from jumping on it. My goats have never looked better. Check around and see if you can find a dealer that sells it in your area.


----------



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

*minerals*

I also use the Manna pro loose minerals. I don't know if it helps but I give it just in case. I am more stingy with it though. I give my Buck a small Billy block that smells mighty good. He works on it until it is gone or the rain dissolves it. Did not know molasses was a bad thing. any other comments would be interesting.


----------



## MO_Boers (Aug 3, 2015)

Molasses is high in iron. Iron binds copper. It can also ferment in the rumen an cause acidosis. Depending on the % of molasses that is used. 

I use a cattle mineral that is 3000ppm. I add my own salt so I can manage my goats intake of it. Also playing with the amount of salt you use you make your goats eat less or more mineral.


----------



## Mountainfarms (Feb 3, 2015)

I dont know how good it is as i aint never tried it :-D but my goats will jump the fence for manna pros.


----------



## ladyluck (Jul 7, 2015)

I think I will be buying some the Onyx minerals. It also has the molasses, as does every other mineral that I have seen, but it is much lower on the ingredient list.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Jolly German sells minerals. I don't think they have molasses. I know the powdered one doesn't. But it doesn't really do well being free choice (because of the powderyness . I mix it with their feed. The granulated minerals (called the Ultimate Goat mineral) works better free choice, but it seems really, really high in salt. But I don't think it has molasses. I use Cargill's Onyx free choice, and the powdered mineral from JG mixed in the goatstand food. On his home page JG has that on sale, but if you order it from the regular catalog page, it is the regular price. You have to order it from the home page to get the sale price. You can also special order the mix with any of his other supplements already added to it. I have not done that, yet, but I am tempted to. I've just been ordering what supplements I want and doing my own mixing. He has a great price on Vitamin C powder.


----------



## ladyluck (Jul 7, 2015)

I will spend some time looking at the JG site. That mineral combo is the Pat Colby mix, right?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

ladyluck said:


> I will spend some time looking at the JG site. That mineral combo is the Pat Colby mix, right?


You know, I think it is. I had forgotten that. I haven't ordered for a while (I over order, everywhere) so I did not remember.

Since my feed is not sticky at all, I have a hard time making the powder stick. I am starting to use a spray bottle of ACV to dampen the feed to make the powder stick. Some of the goats like it, but some do not. And I do not have a good way to get the supplements to the goats that do not come in to the stand everyday. They are starting to show signs of Selenium deficiency:mecry:

Everyone loves the onyx.hlala:

Still sorting all this out!:crazy:

Can anyone tell me the difference (healthwise) between Ammonium Chloride and Ammonium Hydroxide? Found a 16% feed at Stockdales that has the Hydroxide and if it works like the Chloride, then that would be one less thing for me to have to mix in.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

ladyluck said:


> Hello my fellow goat peoples!:dance::dance:
> This is my first year with goats and my first post here, here goes...
> 
> Is there a loose mineral out there that does not have molasses in it?
> ...


Molasses in a loose mineral? That seems completely odd to me as I have never seen a loose mineral with molasses. Seems it wouldnt be very lose then  The biggest thing to look for in a loose mineral is the mineral base. Sulfate and Oxide based minerals are hard for an animal to absorb. You lose about 80% of what they ingest. Look for a mix that has a better base. Sadly CHS / Payback brand doesnt sell that far east.


----------

